
Ask HN: Is English the language of software development everywhere? - andrewstuart
So I&#x27;m thinking &quot;there must be a huge amount of software written in China&quot;.<p>And then I thought, but I see very few Chinese people in the forums, StackOverflow github etc.<p>So where are all the chinese software developers?  Are they doing all their development collaboration on chinese websites?
======
billconan
Because of the censorship, it's super slow to visit those english sites. And
of course there is language barrier. The largest tech site in China is perhaps
csdn.net

~~~
andrewstuart
So how do the latest technologies filter into the Chinese software development
scene? Or are they a generation or two behind due to the need for ideas to
filter through?

~~~
billconan
I think there is no major delay. I don't know too much about those very
detailed development technologies. But you often see a hot topic on HN covered
by a Chinese press after 2 weeks.

In companies, they're allowed to use vpn services to connect to those English
sites.

------
cool_penguins
There are lots of Chinese, Russian etc... developers but they just stick to
websites in their languages mostly, especially Chinese devs.

